

Pixelfari: a pixely, 8-bitty version of Safari from Neven Mrgan - davidcann
http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/3330188156/pixelfari

======
mkramlich
Needs to become an item inside Minecraft.

------
xtacy
Can someone throw light as to how this is done? It seems to use the native
Safari app, unless I am wrong.

~~~
modernerd
It uses WebKit rebuilt with 8-bit png image assets, combined with the PixelMix
font[1] and what appears to be a custom library called 'Pixelifier'[2]. Very
clever.

[1] <http://www.dafont.com/pixelmix.font> [2] (Examined package contents and
found 'PixelifierDynamic.dylib')

------
othermaciej
Adorable. Some folks on the team were sad that it does not pixellate videos
(yet?).

------
freedrull
Why don't you just use Dillo. :P

------
limmeau
That reminds me of the good old 80s, when URLs were 8+3, web pages were
scripted in GW-BASIC, and we spent our youthful evenings in Space Quest
Online.

------
erickhill
Would love a version of Safari that looks like it came from a Vectrex, too
(think Tempest).

------
taylorbuley
Finally I find something I want to use with Geocities but, alas, I am too
late.

------
georgemcfly
low-res and 8-bit are not the same thing.

------
NathanKP
It launched but almost instantly crashed.

~~~
wmf
Are you running on a 64-bit computer? That might be too many bits; try running
on an 8-bit machine.

~~~
templaedhel
Or open 8 more copies, that should be enough bits right?

~~~
DavidSJ
7 more.

------
smbwrs
Not every idea is a good one.

